# Trinken bei WoW



## Dragonfrezzer (6. März 2010)

Hey Leute ich dachte mir ich starte mal eine Umfrage zum Thema:


*Was trinke ich am meisten während ich WoW spiele.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## gargomir (6. März 2010)

cola, aber nicht immer pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mischer hast du irgendwie vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alirev (6. März 2010)

ich finde da fehlt noch ne auswahl: anderes

da ich eigentlich immer Rivella oder Eistee trink


----------



## rushiflauschi (6. März 2010)

Apfelwein- Cola > Weizen > Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (6. März 2010)

wasser, kaffee oder aber schwipschwap :-)


----------



## ayllean (6. März 2010)

Secco, Rotwein, Apfelschorle


----------



## Lokiss (6. März 2010)

je nachdem wann und wielange ich spiele - ab morgens oder vormittags von kaffee zu was normalem - ab abends gerne mal cola so die richtung und bei lust und laune gerne bier oder wein dann aber nich zulange


----------



## Allystix (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke für gewöhnlich Eistee, da wir sonst nichts im Haus haben xD


----------



## Raantak (6. März 2010)

Ich süffel am liebsten Pfirsich-Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde gibt nicht besseres als schön eisgekühlten Eistee zu trinken, ab und an auch ein Bier beim Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um nicht nur am Eistee zu hängen auch mal Cola oder nur Wasser 
Also eigentlich so alles was es gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (6. März 2010)

Ich spiele nie unter 2 Promill, daher trinke ich nie beim Spielen, aber immer davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naff2 (6. März 2010)

wo ist den da Redbull oder vergleichbares `?


----------



## Renox110 (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke immer Mineralwasser. Ist gesund und schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (6. März 2010)

Ich bin beim spielen Leidenschaftlicher trinker der Firma "Rohrperle"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandaron (6. März 2010)

Eigentlich trinken wir hier zuhause fast nur Pfanner Gelben Tee, aber sonst probier ich auch gerne mal rum mit verschiedenen Sachen, was lecker ist, ist gut, egal ob mit oder ohne Alkohol, halt alles in Grenzen. ^^


----------



## Mungamau (6. März 2010)

Ich Trinke Trendy Eistee ^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (6. März 2010)

Cola, Tee und Eistee


----------



## TR4CO (6. März 2010)

Eigentlich trinke ich wenn ich pc/wow spiele se(ee)hr selten etwas aber wenn dann...

...Eistee Pfirsich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben zwar grad keinen im Haus, aber Cola ( +Fanta = Spezi <3)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die tuts auch.

Da es aber frühmorgens ist, und ich "nur" meine Tasse Milch intus habe (xD, Milch ist ein Nahrungsmittel) und immoment keinen Drang habe Wasser zu trinken (was ich auch "angekreuzt" habe) lasse ich es dabei und gehe nicht auf Details ein.

(Nur so aus Interesse, wer durfte denn auch heute Morgen um 7 schneeschieben gehen?)

so long (or short   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Katerli (6. März 2010)

Limonade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab und zu Cappuccino und Red Bull kommt drauf an wenn ich durst habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (6. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESWk28f7FKE!


----------



## Zhiala (6. März 2010)

Tagsüber Fanta oder Cola, seltener (leitungs)Wasser und wenn ich daran denke oder müde werde lecker Tee =)

bei der Auswahl fehlt das Glas Wein oder der Met das mag ich besonders wenns spät wird gerne mal, es bleibt zwar üblicherweise im Rahmen aber ich trinke sowas halt gerne ab und zu (und bin alt genug das ich es auch darf^^)


Achja, Schneeschiben muss ich jetzt auch noch. Wenn ich den erwische der sich den weißen Müll gewünscht hat


----------



## Zuuljin (6. März 2010)

Rauch Zitronen Eistee <3

best ever! aber auch Apfelschorle und sehr of Bier.


----------



## Karius (6. März 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich spiele nie unter 2 Promill, daher trinke ich nie beim Spielen, aber immer davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^

Persönlich fand ich ja immer, das man es merkt wenn der Tank hackedicht ist. ^^
"Wie, was? Achscho ja, antanken, ...."
Bei anderen Klassen eigentlich auch. "Jaaaaa, aberrr derr Heal war dursch..hmm *zzz* "


----------



## jamirro (6. März 2010)

JD fehlt, deshalb habe ich an der abstimmung nicht mitmachen können!


----------



## M.A.U.L. (6. März 2010)

Da muss noch Kakao rein. Mein absolutes Lieblingsgetränk.


----------



## Isoclin (6. März 2010)

Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (6. März 2010)

Still water, the one and only!
Mal ehrlich wenn man eh schon am Rechner hockt sollte man sich keine Softdrink Kalorienbomben oder Eistee Chemokeulen antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. März 2010)

Tomatensaltat, Reisbällchen oder Kartoffelbrei.


----------



## Karius (6. März 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Still water, the one and only!



Don't drink water! Fish fucked in it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Tomatensaltat, Reisbällchen oder Kartoffelbrei.



Essen <-> Trinken ?

Nicht so viel kiffen hilft nicht nur der Aufmerksamkeit, sondern auch beim raiden. ^^


----------



## Fujitsus (6. März 2010)

omg! euch muss wirklich langweilg sein!
die nächste umfrage lautet dann
wie oft geht ihr aufs klo beim zocken?


----------



## Vicell (6. März 2010)

Wasser oder Tee, manchmal auch Pfirsicheistee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. März 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> ...Eistee Pfirsich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uhh noch ein Spezi trinker =) 

ich habe meisten auch Fanta und cola hier stehen und Mische mir das immer *lecker* 
oder manchmal auch Eistee wenn ich mir welchen gekauft habe 

oder wie jetzt einfach mal 1,5 liter wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raving lunatic (6. März 2010)

Wow ganz schön viele Eisteefans hier xD

Ich mag Pfirsicheistee auch am Liebsten gibts aber nur Selten ^^
Normalerweise trink ich die Aldicola oder Orangensaft. Ab und zu bringt mir mein Freund mal nen Energiedrink, Dr. Pepper oder AW Rout Beer (weiß grad nicht wie man das schreibt ^^) das ist dann mein Getränke-Highlight xD

Insgesamt trinke ich recht viel, vorallem bei Raids. Am schlimmsten ist es wenn ich ein wenig aufgeregt bin xD Die denken schon immer ich hab ne schwache Blase


Edit:


Fujitsus schrieb:


> omg! euch muss wirklich langweilg sein!
> die nächste umfrage lautet dann
> wie oft geht ihr aufs klo beim zocken?



Hm.. die Frage hätt ich dann auch schonmal beantwortet ôo
Lass die Leute bitte reden über was sie wollen. Wenns dir zu doof ist dann red nicht mit.


----------



## Arnorns (6. März 2010)

bier, kaffee, wasser


----------



## darkdriver321 (6. März 2010)

orangensaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corlay (6. März 2010)

Bitter Lemon ftw


----------



## Crush351 (6. März 2010)

Ich trink immer Wasser und am Wochenende Fanta^^


----------



## Engelsblutt (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke gerne nen lecker bier wasser milch fanta


----------



## Tyraila (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da fehlt mir 
ACE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
multivitaminsaft


----------



## Exid (6. März 2010)

Normal immer Wasser, doch wenn wir Tee dahaben genehmige ich mir den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und manchmal auch ein Kühles Blondes ^^


----------



## Actispeedy (6. März 2010)

Wo is Kaba zur auswahl oO
Da mach ich mir abends immer 1-2Liter nd dann wird gezockt xD


----------



## Haramann (6. März 2010)

Cola am liebsten... wenns in der nacht zum raiden geht manchmal auch paar energy drinks oder n bierchen


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (6. März 2010)

WIE LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Imperious (6. März 2010)

Bin ich beruhigt das die Mehrheit für Wasser gevoted hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (6. März 2010)

Bier , Wasser oder Eistee


----------



## Menthos (6. März 2010)

Du hast Energydrinks vergessen, was ich die meiste Zeit trink. Aber sonst Cola ;D


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

*Was trinkst du am liebsten beim Spielen von WoW*_
_ 
 *Cola*
 _Fanta_
 _Sprite_
 _Bier_
 *Tee*
 _Kaffee_
 *Wasser*
 *Eistee*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (6. März 2010)

Nichts vergesse es sowieso nur zu trinken so wie ich mal mein Eis vergessen hab dass dann leider geschmolzen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und btw 2 Gläser Cola oder dieses Zeug erhöht die Chance auf Krebs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (6. März 2010)

wasser!
alk beim zocken trinken is unpassend, wenns davor war...tja kann man nix machen aber alk sollte man wirklich nur beim nem anlass trinken (party, kummersaufen un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## addyy09 (6. März 2010)

> Du hast Energydrinks vergessen, was ich die meiste Zeit trink. Aber sonst Cola ;D


Energy drinks enthalten oxenpisse! (taurin) 



wasser!
alk beim zocken trinken is unpassend, wenns davor war...tja kann man nix machen aber alk sollte man wirklich nur beim nem anlass trinken (party, kummersaufen un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 




sorry doppelpost >.<


----------



## Gerti (6. März 2010)

Saft fehlt noch.

Wasser>Saft>Eistee


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. März 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon dass die Liste nich sehr ausführlich ist, frag ich mich warum das interesiert? Ich glaub viele wollen auch einfach nur mal so ne Umfrage gemacht ham.


----------



## Mitzushi (6. März 2010)

Cola in der Light-Version (nicht unbedingt gesünder, aber bekommt man keinen Zucker-Schock).
Manchmal auch Tee.


----------



## ibbi (6. März 2010)

hm ich trink eig. immer egal wo zu 90% wasser und10 % bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass die Liste nich sehr ausführlich ist, frag ich mich warum das interesiert? Ich glaub viele wollen auch einfach nur mal so ne Umfrage gemacht ham.



Hast recht, fehlt einiges.

Freeway Lemo > FrüchteTee


----------



## Vartez (6. März 2010)

Normal so Eisteee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Volvic Apfel (Schleichwerbung =O), mal Kakao oda Kaffe und Weekends beim Raiden  Bier ;D


----------



## Porthos (6. März 2010)

na was wohl Bier und Kräuter , wer bitte kann den nüchtern noch WoW ertragen.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (6. März 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> wasser!
> alk beim zocken trinken is unpassend, wenns davor war...tja kann man nix machen aber alk sollte man wirklich nur beim nem anlass trinken (party, kummersaufen un so
> 
> 
> ...




Schwachsinn man kann auch Nachmittags im kleinen Maße Alk trinken.
1. Stell dir vor es ist Sommer 30-35° 16.00Uhr ist es und auf was haben die meisten dann Lust, klar aufn Bierchen jedenfalls ist das bei jedem wo ich privat kenn so das es auf die Situation angebracht (Wetter) sein sollte. 
2. Und auch nachm Arbeiten im Winter/Sommer/immer trink ich ein Bier zur entspannung und weils schmeckt und was mach ich nebenbei ? Ne Runde PVP oder einfach ein Raid.


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. März 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> hm ich trink eig. immer egal wo zu 90% wasser und10 % bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


'
hoffentlich nich zusammen gemischt in nem glas ^^


----------



## Dragonye (6. März 2010)

mir fehlt der Eiskaffee >_< wäre nett wenn du das reinschreiben könntest


----------



## Vrocas (6. März 2010)

Da fehlt die Option

"Vodka Bull"


----------



## Gromer (6. März 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> Energy drinks enthalten oxenpisse! (taurin)






Ah ja ne ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Du hast auch keine Ahnung oder was der eine sagt muss man dann auch sagen oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Taurin* (INN) oder *2-Aminoethansulfonsäure* ist eine organische Säure mit einer Aminogruppe und wird deshalb oft als Aminosäure bezeichnet – es handelt sich jedoch um eine Aminosulfonsäure, da es statt der für Aminosäuren typischen Carboxygruppe eine Sulfonsäuregruppe enthält, die keine Peptide bilden kann. Taurin ist ein Abbauprodukt der Aminosäuren Cystein und Methionin.



Taurin wurde 1827 erstmals von den Chemikern Leopold Gmelin und Friedrich Tiedemann aus der Galle von Ochsen (_Bos taurus_) isoliert und zunächst _Gallen-Asparagin_ genannt. Taurin liegt in der Galle als so genannte Taurocholsäure vor, einem Cholsäureamid, aus der es durch saure Hydrolyse freigesetzt werden kann. Der Begriff „Taurin“ stammt von der lateinischen Bezeichnung für Stiergalle, _Fel tauri_, bzw. vom griechischen Wort _tauros_ für Stier ab und wird 1838 erstmals in der Literatur erwähnt. Diesem Trivialnamen hat Taurin vermutlich die Entstehung der zahlreichen Legenden um seine Wirkung zu verdanken.[sup][1]





Da steht Galle du Horst . und nicht pisse aber wie lesen ja alle Tau urin anstatt Taurin -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/sup]


----------



## 666Anubis666 (6. März 2010)

BIER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (6. März 2010)

Hm, irgendwie fehlt da ne Menge....

Rotwein
Weißwein
Sekt
Schnäpse aller Art, gemischt, auf Eis oder pur

Weil anders hält mans ja in WOW nicht mehr aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Pristus (6. März 2010)

In der Auswahl fehlt noch :

Alkopops
Vodka
Whiskey
usw.

das harte Zeug halt für imba roxxor Pro Gamer.

Und kommt mir ja nicht mit, hey das ist Alkoholwerbung, WOW ist VOLL Alkolischer Getränke.


----------



## Bo0m (6. März 2010)

Da fehlt Apfelschorle.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (6. März 2010)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> Wo is Kaba zur auswahl oO
> Da mach ich mir abends immer 1-2Liter nd dann wird gezockt xD



Du hast Ahnung! So muss das sein! Lecker Kakao beim Raid. Da ich kein Alkohol mehr trinke und auch rechtwenig Limonaden Zeug trinke bleiben mir nur Tee, Wasser und der fehlende Kakao =D


----------



## Nekramcruun (6. März 2010)

tagsüber wasser cola oder tri top-waldmeister^^ abends eher bier


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke folgende Sachen.
Tee > Wasser > Cola > Energie Drink.

Offtopic : Ich wollte mich heute morgen übergeben wegen dem Schnee... 2 Tage ruhe und schon wieder da das eckelhafte wiederliche Zeug.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (6. März 2010)

Bei mir stehen immer mindestens zwei Flaschen Mineralwasser auf dem Schreibtisch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2010)

Whiskey-Sauer war es als bei mir. Ich musste allerdings wegen meiner Leberwerte mit WoW aufhören.


----------



## Gunro (6. März 2010)

hoch maan du hast den 
Ja! Eistee vergessen mit 85% Konservierungsstoffen^^


----------



## Talismaniac (6. März 2010)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Cola in der Light-Version (nicht unbedingt gesünder, aber *man wird net fett*).
> Manchmal auch Tee.



fixed.


----------



## Schlaviner (6. März 2010)

Eistee, Wasser cola und manchmal auch "Orangenlimonade" (keine schleichwerbung)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RasDvaTri (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke immer Hagebuttentee. Der ist erstens Billig, zweitens hat er keine kalorien und drittens ist er lecker ;-)


----------



## Petu (6. März 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> (...)
> Schnäpse aller Art, gemischt, auf Eis oder pur
> 
> Weil anders hält mans ja in WOW nicht mehr aus....
> ...



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig!

Den zweiten Satz kann ich so unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umfrage erweitern um Korn+Kola(Zero)!


----------



## Spliffmaster (6. März 2010)

Mineralwasser ( medium :O ), Eistee gelegentlich auch mal Kakao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alkohol trink ich kein :<


----------



## Perkone (6. März 2010)

Bier, Kaffee oder Mineralwasser still ^^


----------



## Drazmodaan (6. März 2010)

ich kann diese xyz-was trinkst du mimimi-threads nicht mehr sehn!!!!!!



spass beiseite, endlich mal n neutraler, flamefreier thread - danke dafür!

wasser/cola, abends gern bier.

 - vote für mehr solcher themen!


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke zuhause eigentlich nur Wasser. Manchmal auch Tee, aber den genieße ich dann richtig. Und da es beim zocken meistens schnell und unkompliziert sein muss, bevorzuge ich Wasser.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. März 2010)

Gromer schrieb:


> [sup]Da steht Galle du Horst . und nicht pisse aber wie lesen ja alle Tau urin anstatt Taurin -.- [/sup]



Made my day!

BTT: Cola.


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. März 2010)

Hab jetzt Wasser gevotet eigentlich trink ich fast immer Apfelschorle aber Wasser auch ab und zu


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (6. März 2010)

alles gleichzeitig!!!!!!111einseinseinsdrölf


----------



## Nephaston (6. März 2010)

Eistee/Cola/Red Bull


----------



## Petu (6. März 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Wasser gevotet eigentlich trink ich fast immer Apfelschorle aber Wasser auch ab und zu




Und was macht Dein Avatar da ? 

Verräter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (6. März 2010)

Was ist denn das wieder für eine bescheuerte Umfrage ?
Demnächst wird noch gefragt, wie hoch unser Puls beim Spielen ist...


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Was ist denn das wieder für eine bescheuerte Umfrage ?
> Demnächst wird noch gefragt, wie hoch unser Puls beim Spielen ist...



Die Umfrage ist mir deutlich lieber als die üblichen "Mimimi, WoW ist viel zu leicht!"-Threads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. März 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Und was macht Dein Avatar da ?
> 
> Verräter
> 
> ...



Sowas trinke ich nich während ich zocke nur bei anderen Gelegenheiten ^^.
Es kann auch vorkommen das ich betrunken zocke aber nur wenn ich von besagten Gelegenheiten nach Hause komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. März 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> na was wohl Bier und Kräuter , wer bitte kann den nüchtern noch WoW ertragen.




This! ^^


----------



## Gurengar (6. März 2010)

du hast schnaps und saft vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dcrazydream (6. März 2010)

Bei mir kommt es auch auf die Uhrzeit an, was ich trinke.
Vor- und Nachmittags Kaffee, Energy Drinks, Wasser.
Abends und Nachts gerne auch Bier.


----------



## fergun (6. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir da die 15% Bier anseh werden mir einige Dinge im /2.Handel und im Raid klar.^^


----------



## Rondaia (6. März 2010)

Irgendwie fehlt mir da Kaffee oder zählt das unter Cola nur warm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also unter der Woche alles mögliche was nicht mit Alkohol in Verbindung steht, am Wochenende dann, besonders wenn es sich um Randomraids handelt auch gerne alkoholische Mixgetränke. Nur so wird das dann erträglich, wobei wenn man vorher schon gut was intus hat, hat auch so seine Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powerflower (6. März 2010)

hey da fehlt anderes...
ich trink nämlich selten markensachen und schon garnicht die normalen gescmacksrichtungen...
Limettensprudel FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thanith (6. März 2010)

Also ich trinke immer Eric Cartmann like 1-2 Rockstar Energy Drinks beim Raiden gibt nix feineres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (6. März 2010)

Ich trinke immer Eistee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (6. März 2010)

Ich mach grad ne Eigenurin-Therapie beim zocken !

Das ist sehr gesund ^^

Die Option "Eigenurin" fehlt also.


----------



## Bummrar (6. März 2010)

ich gestehe, ich bin ein eistee-junkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardenstale (6. März 2010)

Ich Trinke Nur  Wurstwasser !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch mal Normales Mineralwasser oder nen Lecker Pils usw.


----------



## BTTony (6. März 2010)

Ich trink auch mal n Saft. Welchen? Am liebsten Fanta, Cola oder Sprite.


----------



## Zeperus (6. März 2010)

Am Wochenende morgens Kaffee Später Dann Cola.Ich weis bin ziemlich Ungesund aber mir hängt der Pfirsich Tee aus dem Hals raus (hab 4Jahre lange nur das gesüffelt -_- (Naja hat geschmeckt) )


----------



## Petu (6. März 2010)

BTTony schrieb:


> Ich trink auch mal n Saft. Welchen? Am liebsten Fanta, Cola oder Sprite.



Das ist kein Saft, das ist noch nicht mal ein Lebensmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2010)

Wasser. Immer Wasser jeden Tag ._. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kementari (6. März 2010)

also die auswahl ist definitiv zu klein bzw zu ungesund^^ ist ja nur so süßes zuckerzeug, bäääh.

ich trink volvic stilles wasser, mal mit geschmack mal ohne.


----------



## MrBlaki (6. März 2010)

Wasser.
5 Flaschen a O,7L pro Tag und ja ich renn ständig auf die Toilette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (6. März 2010)

Cola Light, hin und wieder ein Bier oder Tee in den verschiedensten Geschmacksrichtungen ... Muss schon mit Geschmack sein.


----------



## NoxActor (6. März 2010)

Red Bull? (:


----------



## failrage (6. März 2010)

Ich denke die LEute, die für Bier voten muss man ernstnehmen. Ich war mal Montags um 18:00 in einem Random-Raid, wo alle so hackenstramm waren im TS. Das ging gar nicht mehr.

Bei mir kommt es eher auf die Tageszeit an. Morgens Kaffee, sonst Cola oder Mineralwasser, am Wochenende auch Bier =)


----------



## Urinstinkt (6. März 2010)

Am liebsten Darmtee, der reinigt dann evtl. später aufm Klo das DPS/GS- Gewhine.

MfG
Urinstinkt


----------



## koolt (6. März 2010)

Wasser


----------



## Xarteas (6. März 2010)

Wasser (3-7 x 1L)
ab 22 Uhr Bier (5.0,man will sich ja vom Mainstream abheben^^)
ab 3 Uhr Kaffee , der konzentration wegen ...


----------



## crusader23 (6. März 2010)

Bier +kaffee ab und zu auch schnaps und je nach time auch mal nen energy

90% allerding bier 

und ihr eistee trinker der is nur in geringen mengen gesund ansonsten eher schädlich bei zu viel genau wie cola


----------



## Rudi TD (6. März 2010)

Generell immer Wasser.

Mineralwasser mit viel Kohlensäure, mehr braucht man nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (6. März 2010)

Milch fehlt.
Und ja, ich bin erwachsen.


----------



## Tontof (6. März 2010)

Vorallem Wasser und ansonsten Cola oder Kaffee


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2010)

Tontof schrieb:


> Vorallem Wasser und ansonsten Cola oder Kaffee



Kommt auf den Trupp/raid an.

Cola light, Eistee, Schwippschwapp, MezzoMix.
Morgens gerne Kaffee.

Abends eben Bier, um die Grundgemütlichkeit zu erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leecher (6. März 2010)

Wasser oder Saft


----------



## Eddishar (6. März 2010)

Wein. Fehlt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumstamm (6. März 2010)

Unter der Woche Wasser, Spezi oder Eistee... Wenn ich morgends zocke gerne mal n Kaba oder Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Wochenende je nach meinem Ziel, wenn ich lange zocke oft Energiedrinks, wenn ich am abend noch weggehe glühe ich am Pc vor.
Kann auch mal vorkommen das ich wenn 1-2 Kumpels da sind wir ne Flasche Wodka oder so beim zocken saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg Baumstamm


----------



## Ganos (6. März 2010)

Normalerweise trinke ich einfach Wasser/Apfelschorle oder sowas....am Wochenende einfach Bier. Achja, des öfteren hole mich mir auch Erdbeersaft von Rauch. Der schmeckt so genial, wirklich xD


----------



## Hoschie69 (6. März 2010)

Hatte bis letzten Dezember immer Eistee oder Fruchtaft-Schorle getrunken beim zocken - weil mir das zu süss wurde bin ich seitdem voll auf ungezuckerten Tee umgestiegen und habe nebenbei noch 5 Kilo abgenommen ohne es eigentlich zu wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansalamun (6. März 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan mein Gildenmember ein,der immer schreibt: " Cola trinke ich nur mit meinem Kumpel Jack Daniels"


----------



## Messerset (6. März 2010)

Meistens Absolut! Fehlt in der Auswahl leider!


----------



## Malkas (7. März 2010)

ne Zeitlang cola,macht aber dick wenn manviel zockt, Trinke Selter und Tee_)


----------



## AtheneVirtus (7. März 2010)

Ob es einer glaubt oder oder nicht ich trinke Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Ich


----------



## Loktaar (7. März 2010)

Meistens Bier ab und zu mal nen Schnaps oder auch 2


----------



## Rygel (7. März 2010)

wasser. ohne kohlensäure, aus 2l-flaschen. das geht gut rein, ist nicht zu süß und schmeckt auch mit zimmertemperatur noch angenehm. lande ich am WE abends noch vorm rechner sind das meistens n paar flotte biere (vor dem einschlafen *G*).


----------



## Zako13 (7. März 2010)

sprite, fanta, cola oder mezzo mix


----------



## Skandy (7. März 2010)

Alles je nach:
Morgens: Kaffee
Abend: Cola oder Eistee
Abend und ein langweiliger Raid steht an: Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek (7. März 2010)

hmmm, du hast da ein getränk vergessen: whiskey

ich trinke zum spielen das beste bier der welt (wolters) und
gerne dazu einen schönen scotch.
tja, und was die anderen aus meiner gilde betrifft....unser
gildenname sagt so manches aus^^

gruß,

varek


----------



## Xondor (7. März 2010)

Ganz Allgemein 90% Wasser aus der Leitung, 5% Saft, 5% Kaffee. Und literweise Milch, die ich über Cornflakes aufnehme.
Beim Zocken das selbe.


----------



## soca291 (7. März 2010)

also mir fehlt die auswahl milch da ich ein totaler milch fanatiker bin^^
ab und zu is es auch ma tee^^


----------



## dwarf303 (7. März 2010)

wodka fehlt -.-^^


----------



## Zangor (7. März 2010)

Tee (meist Earl Grey oder Gunpowder, manchmal Grüner mit Apfel oder Jasmin) tags über
Weißbier abends im Sommer
Wasser
Cola nur noch selten, meist mit ein wenig Rum
Grog im Winter (meist nach er letzten Gassirunde mit dem Hund, wärmt so schön auf)


----------



## brot91 (7. März 2010)

lol hätte etz kaffee am meisten erwartet^^ so isses zumindest bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (7. März 2010)

Lipton Green + Limone ftw! <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst: Wein.- Oder Met. Manchmal auch Cola. :>


----------



## lilithb (7. März 2010)

Club Mate


----------



## addyy09 (7. März 2010)

> Schwachsinn man kann auch Nachmittags im kleinen Maße Alk trinken.
> 1. Stell dir vor es ist Sommer 30-35° 16.00Uhr ist es und auf was haben die meisten dann Lust, klar aufn Bierchen jedenfalls ist das bei jedem wo ich privat kenn so das es auf die Situation angebracht (Wetter) sein sollte.
> 2. Und auch nachm Arbeiten im Winter/Sommer/immer trink ich ein Bier zur entspannung und weils schmeckt und was mach ich nebenbei ? Ne Runde PVP oder einfach ein Raid.



Ja na klar ein Bier is ja fast kein Alk mehr (~4 - 7%) und tut nach der Arbeit oder bei heißem Wetter auch mal ganz gut. 
Aber mit Alk trinken meine ich Schnaps, Whiskey und die ganzen anderen hochprozentigen Spirotousen. 


wea rEchtschraibfela vindet darv si behalden


----------



## tuerlich (7. März 2010)

Ich trink gerade Müllermilch Oo Ich frag mich wo ich die her hab. Ansonsten stehen noch Eistee und Orangensaft rum.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. März 2010)

Wasser
Cola
Kaffee
Bier
Met
Kirschsaft
Engergydrink


----------



## Lydell (7. März 2010)

Jeden Abend ab 23 Uhr Korn / Whisky / Wodka und bin dann irgendwann voll und laber die Typen im TS3 zu....
Den Whisky aber nur um Cola zuverdünnen.


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (7. März 2010)

danke für diese begeisterung für die Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (7. März 2010)

meistens wasser pur und ohne alles

nach einem stressigen raid abend geht jedoch nix über ein kühles bier 
im winter einen heisen kakao mit schuß

aber sonnst wasser wasser wasser
am besten aus leitung kostet nix und ist gesund


----------



## Selidia (7. März 2010)

Jo ich sauf mir auch die Hucke voll wenn ich zuhause bin, meistens nachm Aufstehen aber manchmal auch erst am Abend, je nachdem worauf mein Daddy lust hat, der mit mir auch besoffen WoW spielt..

Am liebsten trinke ich ja Wodka, Springer, Chantre, Feiglinge, Wein, Bier, Asbach, Absolut Wodka!!11111!1 und hauptsache voll sein




..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. März 2010)

An erster Stelle steht bei mir ganz klar Kaffee>all, ohne Kaffee geht bei mir nichts. 
Wenn ich Lust habe gibts auch mal nen Latte oder ähnliches.

Im Sommer nach der Arbeit auch gern mal ein kühles Bier. =)


----------



## Potpotom (8. März 2010)

Kaffee ftw...

Gegen den Durst gibt es bei mir stilles Wasser.


----------



## Ultimo01 (8. März 2010)

Wasser, Manchmal O/a-Saft...

Aber meist Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kann man Sich am Besten Konzentrieren...
Postitiver Nebenefekt: Davon wird man nicht Fett ;D


----------



## Æxodus (8. März 2010)

Bei mir gibts während der Woche eigentlich nur Mineralwasser zu trinken. Am Freitag Abend dann, hau ich mir meistens nen Sixpack und paar gespritzte ( im Saarland sagt man gespritzte, im Osten auch Diesel, also cola-bier) in de Kopp. Macht dann doppelt fun denn manchmal ist es ohne Alk in WoW nicht auszuhalten xD

Mfg Æxo


----------



## _Kayla_ (8. März 2010)

Cola light, Rauch Eistee, oder Eiskaffe Cappuchino von Emmi


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (8. März 2010)

Wein


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_Ich Trinke beim spielen viel Eistee und ab und zu Cola_


----------



## Darkdamien (8. März 2010)

zu 95% wasser, am WE aber auch mal ein schönes kaltes Kesselring Pils ;-)


----------



## Headhunter94 (8. März 2010)

Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Wasser aber Wasser gaaaanz selten^^


----------



## meelt (8. März 2010)

Wasser, Wasser und noch mehr wasser ca 2-3 L trinke ich am Tag im Winter und im Sommer fast das doppelte. Meine Gildenkollegen beschweren sich ständig das ich fas nur auf dem Klo bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (8. März 2010)

Bei Raids Wasser.
Wenns später wird Cola und Eistee damit das Koffein mich wachhält. 
Und wenn es dann mal ganz spät wird, farmen früh morgens oder spät in der Nacht dann Kaffee. 

=)


----------



## Tomratz (8. März 2010)

Stark mit Mineralwasser verdünnten ("sauer gespritzten") Apfelwein.

Erfrischt gut, schmeckt prima und macht aufgrund der Verdünnung auch
in nicht zu grossen Mengen nicht besoffen.

Ansonsten am WE durchaus auch mal ein Gläschen Rotwein oder nach
nem Raid mal nen schönen Scotch


----------



## Exelius (8. März 2010)

Hey,
Ich trinke beim Zocken eigentlich nur Mineralwasser. Hab direkt neben mir die 1,5er Flasche stehen und bin da fast die ganze Zeit am nuckeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie manche hier, hol ich mir am Wochenende auch ma paar Bierchen. Beim Raid oder Arena lass ich das ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## tsurugu (8. März 2010)

kommt drauf an... aber meistens cola und mineralwasser


----------



## Natar (8. März 2010)

-1. was trinkst du beim wow-spielen?
 -2. wasser
 -1. wow, cool, ich trinke auch wasser
 -2. echt? oh, wollen wir freunde sein


----------



## Deaded (8. März 2010)

Tee  . . . sonst nichts anderes nur TEE!^^ Schwarzen Tee um genau zu sein ... meist pur ohne Zucker oder Milch oder Zitrone oder sonstwas!^^

Ich brauch das ... mein Main ist ein Warri Tank und wenn ich mir vorstelle mit RedBull oder sowas durch ICC zu flippen  ... nö lieber nicht!^^

Tee . . . ist gut für die Nerven wenn mal wieder Drei Casts vor mir beim Mob ankommen und die DD´s brüllen ich soll Aggro halten!

Tee . . . beruhigt mich schön wenn der Heiler aus dem komischen Zeug aus dem Boden nicht rausgehen will, weil er beim laufen ja nicht heilen kann!

Tee . . . sorgt dafür das ich Cool bleibe wenn irgendein Hexer mit Roxxor equipp meint mir vorschreiben zu müssen was ich als Tank zu sockeln hab!

Ach ja ... was würd ich wohl ohne Tee machen??^^


Deswegen . . . freue mich schon auf Cataclysm . . . und bis dahin gibts halt . . .

Abwarten und Tee trinken!^^

Grüße vom

dEaD


----------



## Tyrnen (9. März 2010)

Cola light,Eistee,Kaffee,Red Bull oder Wasser


----------



## Destilatus (9. März 2010)

Weed und Kaffee, mehr brauch mensch nicht


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Ich bin beim spielen Leidenschaftlicher trinker der Firma "Rohrperle"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kraneberger ftw


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (9. März 2010)

Bier, immer und ausschliesslich... gut manchmal auch nen Whiskey aber sonst Bier. N schönes Astra zum Raid am Abend is doch unbezahlbar (geht nur bei 5 Raidabenden ins Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## dedennis (9. März 2010)

was ist mit der weinschorlle???


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Cola, Bier, Eistee.
Standard würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (9. März 2010)

Cappucchino und Apfelschorle. Im Winter mehr von ersterem, im Sommer mehr Schorle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (10. März 2010)

Ich trink am Raidabend meinen Tee das beruhigt die Nerven setz mir ne Kanne voll auf und lass meine dummen Sprüche so raus das sich stets einer am Abend dumm vorkommt.
Bei einer Random Inni/Raid da hilft nur Hochprozentiges alles andere treibt mich zum Selbstmord
Und beim Farmen trink ich meine Coke die mir dabei hilft nicht einzuschlafen


----------



## Taksoa (10. März 2010)

Fast ausschließlich Wasser mit Apfel oder Erdbeergeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ab und an mal wenn ein stressiger raid ansteht ne Coke und wach&konzentriert zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw nette Umfrage, lustig zu sehn wieviele Eistee süffeln^^


So long...Takki


----------



## Taksoa (10. März 2010)

grmlz lagg -.-


----------



## Martok (10. März 2010)

da fehlt almdudler^^


----------



## Holzbruch (10. März 2010)

In der Regel trinke ich Saft oder Wasser..

..ansonsten gerne auch mal ein Bier oder für lange Abende Whiskey.. das machts dann iwie stilvoller.


----------



## maverick9999 (10. März 2010)

Kaffe, Tee habe ich gewählt und fehlen würde noch das dritte Getränk das bei mir aufm Tisch steht: Energy Drinks.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. März 2010)

Bin grundsätzlich besoffen beim spielen, da ich den Krampf der anderen Spieler nicht nüchtern ertrage....


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

Dragonfrezzer schrieb:


> *
> Was trinke ich am meisten während ich WoW spiele.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was hat diese Schwachsinnige Umfrage mit wow zutun?

Neue Modeerscheinung? Ich eröffne gleich auch mal folgende Umfragen:

 - welche Schuhe trage ich beim wow spielen?

 - welche Zigarettenmarke rauche ich beim wow spielen?

 - welchen Stuhlgang habe ich nach dem wow spielen?

Was soll das bringen? Das ist Gesülze und hat nicht ansatzweise etwas im wow forum verloren sorry. Ist nichtmal lustig


----------



## Gnorfal (10. März 2010)

> - welchen Stuhlgang habe ich nach dem wow spielen?


Farbe, Konsistenz oder Grösse? Was willst Du wissen?^^

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir voll zu, absolut uninteressantes Thema.


----------



## Magickevin (10. März 2010)

Die beiden über mir ihr seit doch mit den Worten MIMIMIMI auf die Welt gekommen oder? Wenn es solche Threads nicht geben würde wäre das Forum nur halb so lustig und solange der hier nicht Geclosed ist kann es euch doch egal sein


----------



## Senklor (10. März 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Fast ausschließlich Wasser mit Apfel oder Erdbeergeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




EIstee ist immer eine feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich teile dein Trinkverhalten^^..

so far
Senklor


----------



## Blinx (10. März 2010)

morgens kaffee, mittags cola, abends eistee oder wasser, wenn ich länger aufbleiben will cola/kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. März 2010)

80% Pepsi light
10% Schwip-Schwap light
10% das selbe nur halt von der Coca-Cola-Company wenn Pepsie mal wieder ausverkauft ist *Flucht auf die Rewe Handelsgruppe*

Und noch gaaanz selten (halt wenn ich mal dran komme): Calpis


----------



## Mollari (10. März 2010)

@Magickevin

Das sind die Leute die zu cool für uns sind. Die pissen Glitter und kotzen Lametta, wir können da nicht mithalten. Progamer vor dem Herrn halt und für alles was nicht mit ihnen selbst zutun hat einfach nicht offen. 

Das muss man ihnen aber nachsehen, denn im Kopf laufen da ständig zwei Szenarien ab: Einmal das von der Weltdomination und der zugehörigen Krönungszeremonie zum Gottkaiser und dann wieder der zwanghafte Griff nach unten ob die Eier noch da sind und das Gemächt auch ja nicht kleiner geworden ist. Das belegt ca. 99% der IQ Kapazitäten, da bleibt für die einfachen Dinge des Lebens nicht viel übrig.

Natürlich wurden sie auch gezwungen dieses Thema zu lesen und ihren Senf dazu abzugeben.

BTT: Lipton Eistee Pfirsich!


----------



## Namitsoo (10. März 2010)

Bananen-Apfel-Nektar,Orangenlimonade,Mineralwasser-Medium ...Man weiß ja nie ob man spontan noch weg will und gezwungen ist mit Auto zu fahren deshalb Anti-Alkoholiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

Selter immer, Eistee gelegentlich und Cola meist am Wochenende ^^
Bier nicht, wenn spielen lustiger werden soll reicht bei mir ingame-besaufen ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2010)

Wasser Wasser Wasser Wasser Wasser Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Lebenselixier schmeckt immernoch am besten^^ Am liebsten Vittel oder Rhäzünser


Sry für push. Habe mit dem neuen ähnlichen Thema verwechselt.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (15. März 2010)

Wasser (Volvic ftw!) und 
wenn mein Geist danach schreit... Kaffee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visalia (15. März 2010)

hi,
Ich trinke je nach Tageszeit, Kaffee oder Spezi (Cola + Fanta = Spezi) ab und an mal nen Bierchen aber eher selten.

Lg Visa


----------



## Vossy1980 (15. März 2010)

Allgemein ist diese Frage auch sehr Tages-/Nachtzeitenabhängig .

Morgens => Kaffee in massen

Mittag/nachmittag => Kaffee; Mineralwasswe

Abend/Nacht => Bier ; Bacardi/cola ; oder wenn am nächsten tag die Arbeit ruft wieder Wasser ^^


----------



## Lokke (15. März 2010)

Mineralwasser und ab und zu vielleicht mal einen Ace- Saft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will ja kein Fetti werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (15. März 2010)

Dragonfrezzer schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich dachte mir ich starte mal eine Umfrage zum Thema:
> 
> 
> *Was trinke ich am meisten während ich WoW spiele.*
> ...




Buttermilch fehlt!
Ich trinke zur Zeit nur Buttermilch und Bier beim Tanken. Das macht lässig ;-)

mfg


----------



## Vaishyana (15. März 2010)

Morgens Kaffe

Mittags Cola

Abends Cola/Bier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (15. März 2010)

Wasser an die Macht!!!


----------



## Versace83 (28. Juni 2012)

Varek schrieb:


> hmmm, du hast da ein getränk vergessen: whiskey
> 
> ich trinke zum spielen das beste bier der welt (wolters) und
> gerne dazu einen schönen scotch.
> ...



Also wenn du einen Scotch trinkst dann ist das ein Whisky (ohne e) 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, der Thread ist 2 Jahre alt, da ich aber selbst auch die Frage stellen wollte mache ich nicht extra einen neuen auf 

Normalerweise trinke ich alkoholfreie Getränke, je nachdem was mein Kühlschrank gerade so hergibt... Wasser, Saft, Soft-Drinks. Abends dann auch mal Kaffee um länger "durchzuhalten" ^^
Weshalb ich ausgerechnet auf diesen Post antworte: Ich bin selbst vor kurzem auf den Geschmack gekommen und trinke gerne mal ein Gläschen Scotch  Daher darf es am WE auch mal ein leckerer Single Malt sein... gestern habe ich mir einen Highland Park 12 gekauft und freue mich schon auf die samstäglichen BGs


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2012)

Scotch zum Zocken? Und dann auch noch für BGs? 

Für jemanden der "Scotch" und "lecker" in einem Satz schreibt, scheint der Genuss dieser herrlichen Tröpfchen doch etwas zu bedeuten. Wie kann man diese Köstlichkeiten dann nebenbei am PC zum Zocken "trinken"? Das finde ich schon einen ziemlich harten Stilbruch. 

Weiß ja nicht, was du bezahlt hast, aber scheinbar ist der Handelspreis um die 30-35,- &#8364; für 0,7l. Ist für "Otto-Normalverbraucher" noch ein Preis im mittleren Segment für Scotch. Hab hier noch etwas von 'nem 18-jährigen Dalwhinnie Malt, wo mich die Flasche vor über 8 Jahren noch ~89,- &#8364; gekostet hat. War aber jeden Tropfen wert.  Aber trotzdem wäre mir das schon aus Genussgründen und Prinzip zu schade, Scotch zum Zocken zu trinken. Ich weiß doch was passiert, wenn ich hier 'ne Tüte Knabberzeugs liegen hab und es beim Spielen spannend wird, vorallem in BGs ... 

Aber hey, Scotch zum PvP hat auch was. Irgendwie zieht mir bei dem Gedanken ständig dieses Bild an meinem geistigen Auge vorbei: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (28. Juni 2012)

Hehe... das Bild hat was 

Ja, der Preis kommt hin... du darfst dir das so vorstellen: Ich sitze gerade bei dem Wetter abends gerne auf dem Balkon mit meinem Laptop und genieße das Wetter beim zocken. Während des BGs selbst bleibt eher selten mal die Zeit am Glas zu nippen, höchstens mal wenn ich auf dem Friedhof verweile mal kurz den Duft einsaugen  zwischen den BGs darf dann mal kurz innegehalten werden. Und auf das Wohl der verstorbenen Hordebrüdern und gefallenen Allianzhelden genehmige ich mir ein Schlückchen und lasse es langsam der Zunge entlang zu meinem Gaumen wandern


----------



## Trafalgalore (28. Juni 2012)

Morgens defenitiv Kaffee,
tagsüber Mineralwasser, 
und abends je nachdem mal n Bier oder auch mal n leckeren Cola-Springer   
und mit je nachdem mein ich erstens ob Weekend oder inner Woche(wegen arbeit)
und zweitens welche Rolle:
Als tank kommts nicht gut wenn man zu blau is,heal genau das gleiche 
Aber wenn mein warlock losgeht...der steht wie n Fels auch wenn ich angedüdelt bin.Und der dmg kommt automatisch 

P.S. is aber erst richtig lustig wenn man auch im TS is wo noch einer süppelt


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Juni 2012)

Gerstensaft


----------



## Kersyl (28. Juni 2012)

Blubberwasser oder Zitroneneistee Marke Aldi :>


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2012)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Hehe... das Bild hat was
> 
> Ja, der Preis kommt hin... du darfst dir das so vorstellen: Ich sitze gerade bei dem Wetter abends gerne auf dem Balkon mit meinem Laptop und genieße das Wetter beim zocken. Während des BGs selbst bleibt eher selten mal die Zeit am Glas zu nippen, höchstens mal wenn ich auf dem Friedhof verweile mal kurz den Duft einsaugen  zwischen den BGs darf dann mal kurz innegehalten werden. Und auf das Wohl der verstorbenen Hordebrüdern und gefallenen Allianzhelden genehmige ich mir ein Schlückchen und lasse es langsam der Zunge entlang zu meinem Gaumen wandern


Gut. So ist's natürlich immernoch noch "Drinking Scotch ... Like a Sir"


----------



## macro (29. Juni 2012)

6-18 Uhr: Kaffee (aber mit halben Koffein bitte^^)
18-23 Uhr: Milch 

Cola, Sprite etc. trinken nur meine bessere Hälfte sowie meine Kids. 
Alkoholisches gibts bei uns extrem selten, die letzte Kiste Bier musste ich Monate nach Verfallsdatum zum größten Teil im Abfluss entsorgen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juni 2012)

Meist Nonalkoholisches, gern wenn auch selten mal ungesund mit Coke & Co. Hab zur Zeit die originale Coca Cola wiederentdeckt, süß wie die Hölle aber irgendwie trotzdem lecker. Am Wochenende (und auch nur da) je nach Lust und Laune ab und an mal ein Hefeweizen, Mixery oder Desperados. An pures Bier komm ich trotz über 30 Lenzen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr ran, schmeckt irgendwie alles nicht mehr, auch wenn wir früher zu Fugger 2-Sessions gesoffen haben wie Droschkenkutscher. Seit über 10 Jahren hab ich aus unerfindlichen Gründen jeglichen Sinn für reines Bier verloren. Ironischerweise wohne ich seit Geburt in einer Stadt, die für ein bekanntes Bier steht. So läufts halt manchmal im Leben.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

Cola + Wasser. Es kam zwar mal vor, das ich bei meiner Mutter dann mal mit einem Radler vor dem Bildschirm saß, zu Hause leiste ich mir sowas jedoch nicht. Irgendwie kam da so ein verrücktes "jetzt holt sich nochmal jeder ein Bier und dann reiten wir los", das musste ich dann mal ausnutzen, da eh alle schon leicht angeheitert waren.

Ich mag irgendwie kein Bier und der Preis ist eben dann schlussendlich doch auch zu hoch dafür.


Kaffee ... ich arbeite in einem verdammten Büro und trinke ihn dennoch nicht. Früher wurd mir eingetrichtert, das wäre "bäh" und tatsächlich schmeckt es mir einfach nicht. Seltener Morgens dann mal ne Flasche Saft oder nen Kakao, aber wann ist man schon groß morgens mal zu Hause...Für gewöhnlich greife ich eben doch auf Flaschen zurück.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Meist Wasser und ab und zu Sprite oder Fanta. 

Kaffee und Bier schmecken mir komplett nicht, und der Rest eben weniger als Wasser/Sprite/Fanta


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Wasser, ab 20:00 Bier.

Es sei denn ich hab Mate. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2012)

Wasseer, Kaffee ( je nach Uhrzeit), Schwip Schwap


----------



## DarkDexter (30. Juni 2012)

Viel Kaffee und noch mehr Wasser!


----------



## Heynrich (4. Juli 2012)

Nach wie vor das gute alte Lichkönig Bier.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juli 2012)

Hochlandquellwasser und für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch Herbeigezauberte Manatorte.


----------



## orkman (9. Juli 2012)

hmm die vielen biertrinker erklaeren jetzt wieso manche immer so schlecht spielen


----------



## Elrigh (9. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie vermisse ich die Zeile mit den Energiedrinks...


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm die vielen biertrinker erklaeren jetzt wieso manche immer so schlecht spielen




Es kommt immer auf die Menge an. Bei "wenig" Bier wird man oftmals gelassener, ist wenig angespannt, was bei hc Progress sogar hilfreich sein kann, weil man eben nicht verkrampft, wenns z. B. bei Zonozz heißt "nu in die Mitte, konzentriert euch". Erst wenn man tatsächlich betrunken ist, lässt die kognitive Fähigkeit tatsächlich spürbar nach


----------



## Hubautz (9. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm die vielen biertrinker erklaeren jetzt wieso manche immer so schlecht spielen


Papperlapapp. Bier trinken ist das Einzige was hilft, wenn alle anderen schlecht spielen. Wobei ich persönlich einen trockenen Riesling bevorzuge


----------



## Merikur (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich trinke auch meistens Wasser aber es kommt halt auch immer drauf an was so anliegt und auf die Uhrzeit xD


----------



## SkoII (10. Juli 2012)

In der Regel: Sprudel und Cola/Sprite/ähnliches.

Die Hälfte von den Leuten die "Bier" ausgewählt haben, dachten sich bestimmt "Ich bin erwachsen und cool. Ich trink immer Bier beim Zocken." Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das Ergebnis in Sachen Bier nicht annähernd stimmt. Pseudo-Bierliebhaber.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Juli 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> In der Regel: Sprudel und Cola/Sprite/ähnliches.
> 
> Die Hälfte von den Leuten die "Bier" ausgewählt haben, dachten sich bestimmt "Ich bin erwachsen und cool. Ich trink immer Bier beim Zocken." Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass das Ergebnis in Sachen Bier nicht annähernd stimmt. Pseudo-Bierliebhaber.



Vielleicht waren auch nur ein paar Ehrliche dabei. Hier trinken ja 95% nur Wasser, Respekt. Wäre schön wenn man das glauben könnte, nur sagen so ziemlich alle anderen Statistiken oder Profile über unsere Gesellschaft ja etwas anderes. Oder sind wow-Spieler sowas wie eine Insel der Abstinenz ? 

Auch nicht schlecht, da haben wir ja mal einen echten Pluspunkt gefunden.

Macht doch mal eine Umfrage über das Essen. Vermutlich knabbern 90% an einer Porree-Stange aus ökologischem Anbau.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juli 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren auch nur ein paar Ehrliche dabei. Hier trinken ja 95% nur Wasser, Respekt. Wäre schön wenn man das glauben könnte, nur sagen so ziemlich alle anderen Statistiken oder Profile über unsere Gesellschaft ja etwas anderes. Oder sind wow-Spieler sowas wie eine Insel der Abstinenz ?
> 
> Auch nicht schlecht, da haben wir ja mal einen echten Pluspunkt gefunden.
> 
> Macht doch mal eine Umfrage über das Essen. Vermutlich knabbern 90% an einer Porree-Stange aus ökologischem Anbau.



Scheint, als hättest du ein Problem damit, dass ein Großteil nur Wasser trinkt. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die besagten Statistiken einmal verlinken könntest. Die Profile bitte auch, würde mir das gerne mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Danke


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Scheint, als hättest du ein Problem damit, dass ein Großteil nur Wasser trinkt. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die besagten Statistiken einmal verlinken könntest. Die Profile bitte auch, würde mir das gerne mal in Ruhe anschauen.
> 
> Danke



Also in meiner Gilde trinken die Leute an Raidabenden oft ein Bierchen, ansonsten meist irgendeine Limonade o.ä.. Wasser ist echt eher selten, aber ist wohl nur mein Ingamekreis der so ist.

Ich bevorzuge ja Tee, entweder löslichen Apfel/Zitronen-Tee oder schwarzen Tee. Da ich aber meist zu faul bin mir eine Tasse zu machen steht bei mir 7up und Miranda, ab und an auch Pepsi oder SchwipSchwap (Ja, ich bevorzuge diese Getränke vor Coke ).


----------



## sharas1 (13. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Scheint, als hättest du ein Problem damit, dass ein Großteil nur Wasser trinkt. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die besagten Statistiken einmal verlinken könntest. Die Profile bitte auch, würde mir das gerne mal in Ruhe anschauen.
> 
> Danke



 - Deutschland gehört zu den Ländern mit dem höchsten Alkoholkonsum. In Europa liegen wir an dritter
 Stelle – nur Tschechen und Ungarn trinken mehr.

 - Jeder Bundesbürger nimmt im statistischen Mittel pro Jahr ca. 10 l reinen Alkohol zu sich,
	das entspricht > 116 l Bier / 20,1 l Wein / 3,8 l Sekt / 5,7 l Spirituosen.

 - Die volkswirtschaftlichen Folgekosten von Alkoholmissbrauch und Alkoholabhängigkeit betragen etwa
 24 Mrd. Euro im Jahr (bei 3,1 Mrd. alkoholbezogenen Steuereinnahmen).

 - Bundesweit sind mehr als 1,7 Mio. Menschen alkoholabhängig erkrankt.

 - Mehr als 9 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland konsumieren Alkohol in riskanter Weise.

 - Mehr als 74.000 sterben jährlich an den Folgen von Alkoholkonsum.

 - Mehr als 2.000 Säuglinge werden jährlich mit alkoholbedingten Fehlbildungen von Müttern, die in der
 Schwangerschaft Alkohol getrunken haben, geboren.

 - Es gibt mehr als 500.000 alkoholabhängige Kinder und Jugendliche.

 - Die Werbeaufwendungen für alkoholische Getränke liegen bei 552 Mio. € / Jahr.
 Alkoholwerbung verführt nachweißlich zum frühzeitigen und exzessiven Alkoholkonsum.

Quelle - http://suchtpraevention.kreis-mil.de


aber am besten fand ich den Artikel: 
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernaehrung/news/who-studie-deutsche-trinken-russen-unter-den-tisch





Achja...ich trinke übrgends auch (so gut wie) keinen Alkohol. 2-3 mal im Jahr ein Radler, aber da zähle ich mal nicht als Konsum 
Bin eher der Saft und Cola Typ...^^


----------



## Pyronidas (13. Juli 2012)

Ich spiel nur noch WoW ab 2,3 Promille aufwärts, bevorzugt Hopfenkelly und Whiskey. Anders ist WoW leider nimmer spielbar ohne dauerhafte geistesschäden davonzutragen, und denken muss man sowieso nimmer da machts stockbesoffen spielen noch einfacher, ausserdem regt einen dann das Ghettofeeling im Chat oder den Zufallsgruppen nicht so auf.


----------

